

First Licks of "Two Scoops of Django" - JMill
http://www.jmillville.com/first-licks-of-two-scoops-of-django/

======
JMill
This was written as a 'memory crutch' while learning Django and synthesizing
the content in Greenfeld's and Roy's new book, "Two Scoops of Django" [1]. I
hope it helps other novices for learning how to get started based on best
practices. This is a living document, so I will make effort to incorporate
feedback.

[1] <https://django.2scoops.org/>

~~~
JMill
A follow-up has been written, titled "Onboarding a Django app within a 'Two
Scoops'-style project" [1]. It explains the steps I took to migrate the Polls
app from the 4-part Django tutorial [2] into our 'icratings' project. Please
let me know if you have suggestions for next directions, or revisions.

[1] <http://www.jmillville.com/onboarding/>

[2] <https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/intro/tutorial01/>

